# salt water skimer turn into co reactor



## don_naked (Aug 28, 2007)

a used salt water skimmer turn into Co reactor (sprinkle Co2 machine i called) , the basic system is:how a little bubble can get out from the machine to flow in all over the corner space in the aquarium with micro size bubbles..the co support from yeast with DIY bubble counter from an ex-oregano container (soory for my poor english) rayer: 
more tinny bubble's then diffuser..


----------



## Six (May 29, 2006)

Sounds cool. I'd love to see a sketch on the pic showing how the bubbles move through. I can't picture it for whatever reason.


----------



## Kip (Jun 29, 2007)

Very interesting... how is it working?


----------

